# Good Dog Food



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone know a good, grain-free dog food for a typical house dog. Not one that is a very active one.
Thanks.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Acana
Annamaet grain free (I'm having amazing results with the fish one)
Earthborn Holistic
Pinnacle
Precise 
Nutrisource


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fromm-many different varieties


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Acana FTW!!!!


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

bett said:


> fromm-many different varieties


I've tried fromm and didn't have good results with it.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

tonkasdad said:


> I've tried fromm and didn't have good results with it.


I fed Fromm at one point when I wasn't aware of ingredient reading. I'd never feed it now.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd say Acana is absolute crap. 
Horizon, Healthwise, Nutri-source, Dr. Tim's. Honestly- it is what your dog does best on. Every dog is unique.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I put him on Annameat now. So far he is doing good.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

RawPitbulls said:


> I fed Fromm at one point when I wasn't aware of ingredient reading. I'd never feed it now.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I usually recommend Natural Choice Grain Free. It is grain free and limited ingredient. Basically all that is in this portion of the Natural Choice line is the one meat protein (either lamb, fish, venison, or turkey) and the one carbohydrate source as the potato. It is very good to combat allergies if there are any since it helps to eliminate anything that could be an allergy for your dog. It is also at 21% protein for the regular formulas and 26% for the small breed. So it will be great for less active dogs.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

has anyone tried petcurean NOW fresh dog food?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm using the Now large breed senior with excellent results. My dog isn't super active, I take her out daily for roughly 1 hr walks and she swims a few times a week, but otherwise is very quiet and calm in the house. She has maintained very good body condition and I'm very happy with the way she looks. She tends to put weight on easily and this food keeps her pretty close to where I want her. I have not tried anything else by Petcurean, but I wouldn't hesitate to do so if I felt like I needed to switch.


----------

